# Ascend Acoustics



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

I,m considering purchasing a pair of Ascend acoustics CMT 340 SE bookshelf speakers. May I have any of you guys opinions on these particular audio speakers. Thanks in advanceonder:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

kennypc said:


> I,m considering purchasing a pair of Ascend acoustics CMT 340 SE bookshelf speakers. May I have any of you guys opinions on these particular audio speakers. Thanks in advanceonder:


They are excellent. With very good response measurements. Though the bracing is comical. They do have decent treatment internally and they do offer a very good curve.


----------

